# T4 Adelaide Applicants



## saraalphi (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Thought I will start a new thread for identifying the T4 Adelaide Applicants.
on
I have assigned a CO on 16th April and is awaiting grant with :fingerscrossed:

Please add up your CO date assignment and the grant date , if the grant is received


Regards


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

saraalphi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I will start a new thread for identifying the T4 Adelaide Applicants.
> on
> ...


Team 4 ,KS 

No grant so far =)


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

saraalphi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I will start a new thread for identifying the T4 Adelaide Applicants.
> on
> ...


Even for me CO assigned on 16th April.Initials JH
Waiting for FBI clearance


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Whats the average time for SS to be granted ?


----------



## Want2Move2013 (Jan 5, 2013)

Assigned co from t4 adelaide today - LW
Requested for birth certificates for our son and daughter eventhough we have uloaded the docs earlier. Anyone with such an experience?


----------



## saraalphi (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys,

Anyone who/whom you know received grant from the T4 team this week?

Regards


----------



## saraalphi (Mar 14, 2013)

Want2Move2013 said:


> Assigned co from t4 adelaide today - LW
> Requested for birth certificates for our son and daughter eventhough we have uloaded the docs earlier. Anyone with such an experience?




I was been asked to resubmit my ACS assessment letter and its quite normal.
I have seen in the threads about such experience for few of them.


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

fmasaud84 said:


> Team 4 ,KS
> 
> No grant so far =)


Same Co.

Why it has taken so long..


----------



## saraalphi (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Its been almost 3 weeks after CO Assignment and still no updates from my CO.

Do anyone got any updates from T4 Adelaide team?

Regards


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

I am just waiting


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Assigned co from t4 adelaide on 4/5/2013- CB
Requested for PCC & Medical along with Proof of functional English for my wife.
I have replied requesting to give time(to put my visa in hold till sep 2013), since my wife is pregnant.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have heard from my CO first time in June 2012, asking for form 80 for me and my wife. 

July-2012, CO assigned, Team 4 Adelaide, initials: LW ..... (waiting since then!)

Anyone with above CO?


----------



## mnexpat (Apr 20, 2013)

CO from team 4 Adelaide, initials KF

Medicals in 'Referred stage' for baby since 14-Jan.

No updates till now.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

when you say "medicals in referral stage", what does it mean?


----------



## mnexpat (Apr 20, 2013)

raheel78 said:


> when you say "medicals in referral stage", what does it mean?


It means that once the medical results were sent to CO , it is been referred to Medical Officer to finalise.

Though I dnt know the reason for the same.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

I have assigned case officer of Team 4 with initials LW on 22-April


saraalphi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I will start a new thread for identifying the T4 Adelaide Applicants.
> on
> ...


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi AusPak, 

It seems your and mine CO is same and belongs to T4 team in adelaide. Can we connect over and see what was similar in our case to help each other?


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Alhumdulillah Got Grant today

Visa Sub Class 190
State Sponsorship NSW
Applied on 8 April 2013
Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
Visa Grant 29 May 2013



raheel78 said:


> Hi AusPak,
> 
> It seems your and mine CO is same and belongs to T4 team in adelaide. Can we connect over and see what was similar in our case to help each other?


----------



## mnexpat (Apr 20, 2013)

Finally I got the Grant today 

Wishing All the best to all who are waiting for the grant !!


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am wondering as what is happening with other people cases here! I have applied nearly two years ago (176 VIC) but nothing has happened except co assignment and form 80 submission. 

Can someone advise if talking to CO would be helpful? Any other advise is welcome.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

raheel78 said:


> I am wondering as what is happening with other people cases here! I have applied nearly two years ago (176 VIC) but nothing has happened except co assignment and form 80 submission.
> 
> Can someone advise if talking to CO would be helpful? Any other advise is welcome.


2 years is just too much time for 176. Did you try to contact your CO for current status? What does he/she say?


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

msvayani said:


> 2 years is just too much time for 176. Did you try to contact your CO for current status? What does he/she say?



In my last email communication, she told me that the security/background check is in progress! The usual DIAC response. ... I am getting frustrated now.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

raheel78 said:


> In my last email communication, she told me that the security/background check is in progress! The usual DIAC response. ... I am getting frustrated now.


I got CO assigned on 25th July 2012 and they ask for Form 80 in June-2012. I logged-in to my Electronic application status inquiry page just now to see something and I noticed that there are three type of statuses against my submitted docs. It was either "met", "requested" or "required". My medical and character clearance certificates had the status of "required". What I know is that we only need to take action for medics and PCC once asked by our CO, correct if wrong?

Secondly, I am not sure if my submitted Form 80 have been approved and there is no revision required. Infact, CO asked me to review and update few items in Form 80 when i submitted them in July-2012 and I did it. After that, I did not hear anything back from her.

Any ideas?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

raheel78 said:


> I got CO assigned on 25th July 2012 and they ask for Form 80 in June-2012. I logged-in to my Electronic application status inquiry page just now to see something and I noticed that there are three type of statuses against my submitted docs. It was either "met", "requested" or "required". My medical and character clearance certificates had the status of "required". What I know is that we only need to take action for medics and PCC once asked by our CO, correct if wrong?
> 
> Secondly, I am not sure if my submitted Form 80 have been approved and there is no revision required. Infact, CO asked me to review and update few items in Form 80 when i submitted them in July-2012 and I did it. After that, I did not hear anything back from her.
> 
> Any ideas?


If you got the CO in July 2012, how it is 2 years?

Secondly, there is no need to get frustrated as the most of the 2012 applicants have not got the Med/PCC call yet.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

msvayani said:


> If you got the CO in July 2012, how it is 2 years?
> 
> Secondly, there is no need to get frustrated as the most of the 2012 applicants have not got the Med/PCC call yet.



It has been 2 years since I applied (13 May 2011) and been 1 year since I got CO assignment.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

raheel78 said:


> It has been 2 years since I applied (13 May 2011) and been 1 year since I got CO assignment.


Surprised to see CO allocation of 176 after 14 months of application date. It should be normally 4 weeks.

As we both share the same month of CO allocation, I expect our Med/PCC call in 3-4 months time.

Hang in there!


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

msvayani said:


> Surprised to see CO allocation of 176 after 14 months of application date. It should be normally 4 weeks.
> 
> As we both share the same month of CO allocation, I expect our Med/PCC call in 3-4 months time.
> 
> Hang in there!



This is another interesting story behind CO allocation 

In June-2012, I got an email from DIAC saying that they have not yet received nomination from Victoria SMP (form 1100) and hence state nomination is not confirmed yet! They have also said that there's a certain timeline, after which they will conclude the case. Then I got awake and call Victoria office and inquire for same. Cutting long story short, somehow diac received the nomination from Melbourne and then things get restarted thru form 80 and stuff.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh dear! That's such a bad luck! I got confirmation email from NSW next day when they sent my Form 1100 to DIAC. 

Didn't you get any kind of confirmation?


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

msvayani said:


> Oh dear! That's such a bad luck! I got confirmation email from NSW next day when they sent my Form 1100 to DIAC.
> 
> Didn't you get any kind of confirmation?


Unfortunately not. However I got confirmation email from vic for the state nomination.


----------



## shahzad_sam (Mar 26, 2013)

hey guys,

I have same CO of team 4 i.e. LW
Co was assigned to me a month back and i have already submitted my PCC and Medicals in advance, CO did not asked for it.
will it be a problem ?? kahee expire naa hoo jai !!!!!
what do you guys suggest ?






raheel78 said:


> Unfortunately not. However I got confirmation email from vic for the state nomination.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

shahzad_sam said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have same CO of team 4 i.e. LW
> Co was assigned to me a month back and i have already submitted my PCC and Medicals in advance, CO did not asked for it.
> ...


Hello Shahzad_sam,

What I know is that you do not need to submit PCC and medical reports until asked by your CO! Email or call your CO and ask him same question, she would be the best to answer this officially. Update your progress here as I have same CO from T4 team..... Are you on 176?


----------



## shahzad_sam (Mar 26, 2013)

The problem is that she do not answer any of my emails.
I have sent her more than 4-5 emails and no reply from her.
I saw several blogs and they all said that if the link is shown on the portal, we can go for medical any time, it will save some time, 
My subclass is 189




raheel78 said:


> Hello Shahzad_sam,
> 
> What I know is that you do not need to submit PCC and medical reports until asked by your CO! Email or call your CO and ask him same question, she would be the best to answer this officially. Update your progress here as I have same CO from T4 team..... Are you on 176?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

shahzad_sam said:


> The problem is that she do not answer any of my emails.
> I have sent her more than 4-5 emails and no reply from her.
> I saw several blogs and they all said that if the link is shown on the portal, we can go for medical any time, it will save some time,
> My subclass is 189


The other option is to call her on phone no.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello All (T4 assignees from Adelaide),

Is there any progress on your applications? My CO is LW and i must say that she is too slow! Did someone else also experiencing the same problem, please respond.

thanks.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi All,

Yesterday, I got email from my CO (initials: LW), asking for medicals and PCC finally!! Now, the issue is that my wife is expecting a she would not be able to go under medicla examination so soon. There is some complexity for PCC also as we need to get it for two different countries. Is there a chance that I got extension to complete all this? I have already wrote to my CO but asking your experience as if COs are easy on giving extensions.

Thanks.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Even for me CO assigned on 16th April.Initials JH
> Waiting for FBI clearance


T4..co initial:JH....health is cleared..but stil under internal checking process....


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

raheel78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday, I got email from my CO (initials: LW), asking for medicals and PCC finally!! Now, the issue is that my wife is expecting a she would not be able to go under medicla examination so soon. There is some complexity for PCC also as we need to get it for two different countries. Is there a chance that I got extension to complete all this? I have already wrote to my CO but asking your experience as if COs are easy on giving extensions.
> 
> Thanks.


Assalam brother Whatever you submit it right now and start preparing other documents. She will give you time . My one of the PCC is still underway and its now almost 4 months. My CO is very cooperative. Alhumdu LILLAH. Don't worry dear


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Assalam brother Whatever you submit it right now and start preparing other documents. She will give you time . My one of the PCC is still underway and its now almost 4 months. My CO is very cooperative. Alhumdu LILLAH. Don't worry dear


Who is your CO (initials)?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> T4..co initial:JH....health is cleared..but stil under internal checking process....


same CO but this is my 3rd one  i hope they will not change again


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dear All,

For the medical exam in Karachi, I need few clarifications:

- In IOM, what is the best way to get the appointment? No one is picking the call, when my wife visit there, they told to sent an email to "[email protected]" to book an appointment. Any ideas?

- What is the expense for adult and children for medical?

- My wife is pregnant and X-ray cannot be done for her. Will this stop the whole medical test for her or for whole family?

- I heard that over weight (obese) people get rejection on medical!! Is this true? Any idea, what is the border line for this issue?


Please respond so that I could be ready for this.


thanks.


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

*2 months past CO mailed me last .*



shahzad_sam said:


> The problem is that she do not answer any of my emails.
> I have sent her more than 4-5 emails and no reply from her.
> I saw several blogs and they all said that if the link is shown on the portal, we can go for medical any time, it will save some time,
> My subclass is 189


Hi, My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4. He is L W.
In last mail he said that My medical is referred to CMO for clearance & last mail received on 3rd June'13. I do not understand, should I mail him to know the status?
Is there anyone who have faced this situation?? Please give me a suggestion. I applied without any agent.

IELTS 31st March’12, Engineers Aus apply: 11th Sep’12, Engineers Aus outcome: 24th Jan’13, EOI: 7the April’13, WA SS: 10th April’13, WA SS Approved: 2nd May’13, 190 Visa Invitation: 13th May’13, Visa Lodge: 27th May’13, CO: 10th June’13, Med:16thJune’13, DOCs submitted: 17th June’13, PCC: 26th June’13. Grant:????


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Hi, My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4. He is L W.
> In last mail he said that My medical is referred to CMO for clearance & last mail received on 3rd June'13. I do not understand, should I mail him to know the status?
> Is there anyone who have faced this situation?? Please give me a suggestion. I applied without any agent.
> 
> IELTS 31st March’12, Engineers Aus apply: 11th Sep’12, Engineers Aus outcome: 24th Jan’13, EOI: 7the April’13, WA SS: 10th April’13, WA SS Approved: 2nd May’13, 190 Visa Invitation: 13th May’13, Visa Lodge: 27th May’13, CO: 10th June’13, Med:16thJune’13, DOCs submitted: 17th June’13, PCC: 26th June’13. Grant:????


Team 4 Adelaide GSM is the slowest as I observed.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

raheel78 said:


> Who is your CO (initials)?


kxxxxSxxx


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

SW T4 got meds req on sept 09.. any idea about her??



-


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Hi, My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4. He is L W.
> In last mail he said that My medical is referred to CMO for clearance & last mail received on 3rd June'13. I do not understand, should I mail him to know the status?
> Is there anyone who have faced this situation?? Please give me a suggestion. I applied without any agent.
> 
> IELTS 31st March’12, Engineers Aus apply: 11th Sep’12, Engineers Aus outcome: 24th Jan’13, EOI: 7the April’13, WA SS: 10th April’13, WA SS Approved: 2nd May’13, 190 Visa Invitation: 13th May’13, Visa Lodge: 27th May’13, CO: 10th June’13, Med:16thJune’13, DOCs submitted: 17th June’13, PCC: 26th June’13. Grant:????


I have the same CO. Hope she gives the grant soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone who had LW as CO?


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

alihasan said:


> Anyone who had LW as CO?


I have


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Minhas said:


> I have


Any news about her? Fast or slow?


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

*190 visa Granted*



alihasan said:


> I have the same CO. Hope she gives the grant soon :fingerscrossed:


Hi, check my signature.:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

alihasan said:


> Any news about her? Fast or slow?


She was just assigned to me a day ago, so no first hand knowledge of her speed. But I think most of the times it purely depends on the quality o documents that we submit.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Hi, check my signature.:cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations on the grant man. I have front loaded everything. I hope she processes it faster.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Minhas said:


> She was just assigned to me a day ago, so no first hand knowledge of her speed. But I think most of the times it purely depends on the quality o documents that we submit.


Let's hope for the best.


----------



## ScorpKing (Nov 28, 2012)

raheel78 said:


> I have heard from my CO first time in June 2012, asking for form 80 for me and my wife.
> 
> July-2012, CO assigned, Team 4 Adelaide, initials: LW ..... (waiting since then!)
> 
> Anyone with above CO?


my application was assigned to LW ..asked me about form 80...still waiting for grant


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

ScorpKing said:


> my application was assigned to LW ..asked me about form 80...still waiting for grant


Did you upload all the documents before CO was assigned or she asked for all the documents including form 80?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Minhas said:


> Did you upload all the documents before CO was assigned or she asked for all the documents including form 80?


I uploaded everything within a week of applying the visa, including form 80.


----------



## foaz144 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, got co from Adelaide GSM Team 4, pls share you expr if any1 assigned to sm co....


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Another one with CO from Team 4! assigned only yest. Found out only after I called DIBP today. No idea of initials.

All the best to everyone here!


----------

